# missed periods and pain



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

a friend of mine (I'm not disguising this as myself, it really is a friend who has this problem) who is 20 hasn't had a period for 4 months. She is definitely not pregnant though. lately, she has been getting period type pain. in the past week she has also had 2 nose bleeds which she has never had before in her entire life and was up all night one night this week throwing up. she thinks that could be down to a bug or something she ate. she's making another appointment with the doctor because she started getting the pain. when he found she had missed 4 months worth of periods, he did a quick internal examination and couldnt find anything wrong and said she should go and have a scan. the date for the scan hasnt come through yet - she could be waiting 6 weeks. does anyone have any ideas what this could all be down to as she's really worried. Thanks everyone. xoxoxox


----------



## deirdre1958 (Jul 24, 2002)

It sounds like the doctor is being extra cautious. I have known several women who stopped menstruating and then started up again. One woman was a woman who was studying abroad with me in college, and her menses stopped when she came and didn't start up again until she got back home a year later. The mind is a powerful thing. I wouldn't be at all surprised if it were a simple stress event. She is right to have everything checked out, but there are many more benign than horrible things which could be causing this.Marie


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

what horrible things could cause this? she's never stopped like this before. thanks for your post.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

different things: hormonal issues (imbalances), stress, polycystic ovarian syndrome, etc.


----------

